# all in one style tank



## solareclipsed (Feb 8, 2007)

I was thinking of getting an all in one tank with the filter and light built in to setup. I was looking at one at a lfs the other day...it was a 24 gallon for $149. Is that a good price and are these type of tanks good. I cant remember the brand name but I was talking to one of the salesmen and I asked if there were any problems out of the tanks and why so cheap and he told me that people have had real good luck out of the tanks without any problems and the reason they could sell those so cheap is something about they import them themselves and are actually selling them below usual dealer cost.
Does this sound right?
I will get the brand when I go back in a couple days but just want to make sure this type of tank is ok before I even worry about it.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## wejlick1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*yea*

i dont think you should listen to your lfs salesman... they will say things to get you to buy....... yea get the brand name and remember that you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it a nano setup or a walmart type all in one? Seeing how you say 24 gal, I figure a nano but gotta be sure.


----------



## solareclipsed (Feb 8, 2007)

It is a nano style setup and the brand is JAD. I went over there today and looked again. It has the power cf bulbs and 3 stage filter. It says for fresh and salt water. So has anyone heard of JAD?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the same one, I bought it only because a LFS went out of business. Its not bad. Its just the system is only about 3 months running and when you first turn the light on it makes a weird noise.


----------

